# hog wild with my .45 acp



## mossyoakgangsta

Went on a deer/hog hunt near Lyons,GA over the weekend. In total we killed 5 deer and 6 hogs. My contribution was a doe, and 2 hogs. The doe, and sal I dropped with my .308 no surprise. But I shot a 160 pound boar at 35 yards with my 1911. He was trotting so I led him just a bit. Looked like a great hit, but he took off and ran smack into a hog wire fence (ironic) he was still on his feet after he bounced off the fence, and presented another broadside shot so i put it on the shoulder and down  he went. This all took about ten seconds. I was starting to think I  missed the first shot until I skinned him. Both shots were right on. One right behind the shoulder, and one right through it and out the other. Was shooting a Taurus PT1911 with 230 grain Hornaday XTP. Was surprised not to recover any bullets in the shield. They just blew straight through. Made a big mess in his boiler room as well. But I'm puzzled why people on the net think that .45 is not enough pistol for hogs.....? I didn't feel under gunned, and performance seemed to be great. I am thinking internet commandos are just that.. nothing but Google experience.. none  in the field.


----------



## weekender

what size was the boar?


----------



## mwood1985

if the 1911 is good enough to stop a mad German SS soldier with a rifle then i reckon a hog dont stand a chance either wit ha good shooter.  throw some + P rounds in there just for good measure


----------



## Etoncathunter

I think, at least to me it isn't a question of if a round like .45acp CAN kill a pig/deer. I fully agree if it can drop a battle crazed /Adrenalin pumped / doped up man than there is no doubt it can kill game. I think where the question comes in is that MOST people choose to use personnel defense rounds for hunting in these calibers. MOST of those are designed purposely not to exit/over penetrate the target. They are designed to dump all their power quickly and do massive shallow damage. The problem is when Murphy comes and bites you in the butt (and he does all of us eventually) and something goes wrong with the initial shot you will have a harder time tracking/recovering the animal compared with a more hunting targeted round that gives a through and through wound channel. I am by no stretch saying they shouldn't be used, but an individual should take into account several factors before choosing to go with one.  The person's skill with the gun, skill with tracking, conditions, and terrain. I would be more inclined to try it on a dry sunny day in an open wood lot than on a dim rainy day in super thick brush where even a good blood trail is easy to loose.


----------



## Jester896

I might try shooting shoats with a .45 ACP.  Try it on a 250+ charging boar and see how you make out... since you are so confident now.  I have seen 250 # sows take 3 from a .44 mag and still keep on...also seen them ball up on 1



Etoncathunter said:


> I think, at least to me it isn't a question of if a round like .45acp CAN kill a pig/deer. I fully agree if it can drop a battle crazed /Adrenalin pumped / doped up man than there is no doubt it can kill game.



and even those get two rounds


----------



## Etoncathunter

Jester896 said:


> and even those get two rounds




Very true


----------



## mossyoakgangsta

Well that boar (160lb) took the first shot like a champ! It did hunch him up, but he ran good... and bounced off a fence like a wrestler off the ropes. He was definitely confused, but I didn't know if it was from the bullet, or from the collision...  so I popped him again. As for using personal defense rounds... well... penetration both sides good enough? I don't care what brand, a 230 grain of any construction at .45 acp velocities will get to the goods. With this situation the exit had blooded meat... which tells me that it still had plenty of energy. But then again... there was a pig that weekend shot with a .25-06, beaten with an iron... presumed dead, and when they came to camp it looked like a dog standing up in the back of the pickup. I had to kill it with a knife..... tough critters.


----------



## weekender

"Was surprised not to recover any bullets in the shield", 
Been my experience that seldom does a boar let's say less than about 250 lbs have much of a shield. The shield is developed from scar tissue caused by fighting with other boars and takes quite some time to become thick enough to start stopping bulllets and broad heads.


----------



## Jester896

I regularly use a .45 on hogs....but they are 325 gr and have a -70.

I have shot a boar a little smaller than the one you did once...it was quartering...went in the front shoulder and exited the opposing ham...it spun in the road 4 complete circles...I thought it was going down...it didn't.  It ran about 60 yds into some crawl on your knees thick stuff and 30 minutes later it still had plenty of fight...you are right they are tough critters.


----------



## mossyoakgangsta

So now it didn't have a shield.. I don't remember paying anyone to skin it... pigs don't get to 250 lbs. by rooting up grubs. this boy wasn't corn fed and had quite a few years on him. and a shield plenty hard.


----------



## Jester896

i read it as much of a sheild...not no shield
they have a good start...just not like the 250#er he was speaking of...and the rest of what he said is pretty much on point too...they have peanuts and corn in Bainbridge too..where do you get the idea that they don't get to 250 # unless they are corn fed...just curious


----------



## j_seph

Headshot, way to go


----------



## PopPop

congratulations and good shooting!


----------



## SELFBOW

Jester896 said:


> i read it as much of a sheild...not no shield
> they have a good start...just not like the 250#er he was speaking of...and the rest of what he said is pretty much on point too...they have peanuts and corn in Bainbridge too..where do you get the idea that they don't get to 250 # unless they are corn fed...just curious



Without pictures it's just internet commando talk...


----------



## Jester896

buckbacks said:


> Without pictures it's just internet commando talk...


----------



## Jethro Bodine

Ive shot 45s through RR ties before so they obviously can penetrate.  I think the reputation may stem from the way they lose speed as the distance increases.  But close in, I wouldnt be afraid to use one on a hog.  Most hogs on farms are shot between the eyes with a 22 LR which seems to work just fine.  Obviously they are younger then what may be encountered in the woods, but I wouldnt want to eat a 450 lb boar anyways so I probably wouldnt shoot him.


----------



## Kawaliga

Hogs on Ft. Benning that live in the woods all their lives commonly weigh 250 pounds. Go to their website and look at the pictures.


----------



## Jester896

Jethro Bodine said:


> Ive shot 45s through RR ties before so they obviously can penetrate.  I think the reputation may stem from the way they lose speed as the distance increases.  But close in, I wouldnt be afraid to use one on a hog.  Most hogs on farms are shot between the eyes with a 22 LR which seems to work just fine.  Obviously they are younger then what may be encountered in the woods, but I wouldnt want to eat a 450 lb boar anyways so I probably wouldnt shoot him.



you can hunt with ball ammo
how do rotten RR ties taste


----------



## bfriendly

Wheres that Emoticon that says this post is worthless without pictures?


----------



## bfriendly

A .22 is enough to kill all the animals you mentioned, but I bet you had a great time shooting that .45!

Now can we see some pix


----------



## gtgeorge

Congrats on the 45 hog kill, knew it would get it done 	 Don't look for those XTPs to be where you can find them, haven't recovered one yet, but sure I will at some point. Now where are those pics???


----------

